# General > Pets Corner >  dog acting strange

## balto

I have a 4 year old collie cross who has started acting so strange, he has started to pin my tom cat(he has been neutered)done and clean him, but yesterday he must have thought sandy was a she dog and tried to well you can guess, thankfully i reailised in time what his plans were and sent him packing, this is the 1st time this has ever happened in the 3 years we have had him, anyone offer any advice as what could be up with him, and how to stop him.

----------


## _Ju_

It sounds like he is just trying to show dominance over the cat. The cat must be very mellow not to scratch him though!

----------


## Aaldtimer

Erm, not really clear by your post. Is it the Tom or the dog that has been neutered? ::

----------


## balto

the tom cat has been neautered, decided not to get the dog done, as when i had my last dog done it just blew him of his legs, and as max doesnt get out on his own, it shouldnt be a problem.

----------


## Liz

It's a difficult one Balto. If it was  he was 'you know what' with the cat as well I would suggest neutering even though you aren't keen on this. However, not sure why he is doing this unless, as Ju, says it is a dominance thing.

----------


## teenybash

Sounds as if a very nice pherormone has wafted up his nostril and went to his head.............................Seriously if this trait is left to develop, the poor puddycat is going to have a time of it and possible human legs etc. Though you had a bad experience with neutering, which was uncommon, I would opt for the snip. ::

----------


## Liz

> Though you had a bad experience with neutering, which was uncommon, I would opt for the snip.


I agree with you Teenybash.

I have always had my dogs neutered ever since one needed an emergency castration due to prostatitis. He was about 12 years of age and I thought I was going to lose him.

If he had been neutered as a young dog this would never have happened.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

I have seen that problem in my grannys dog! As soon as he got neutered then he never done it again! But he hadnt done it then one day out o the blue he kept tryin to get to my step dads dog!

----------


## labsrus

Have to agree with Ju, sounds very much like dominant behaviour as a 3 year old dog would not suddenly get "turned on"!

I had a dog who occasionally did this to other dogs, male or female who he thought needed put in their place. He was neutered so nothing to do with hormones at all. Seems a shame to put him through an operation unless needed, you could always try the drug Tardac to see if it is hormone related but I personally doubt it.

If you let him know its not acceptable hopefully the behaviour wont last too long, even better if the cat would let him know!

----------


## candy

our last dog used to be very affectionate towards our cat  ::  they were very close until I caught them on the back step on the top of the day  :: , kept a closer eye on them after that.

----------


## Melancholy Man

Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling!  Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes! The dead rising from the grave!  Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria! 




This really is the most debauched thing I have ever heard.  Filth, I tell you, filth!  What next?  




Oh, they look so happy.

----------

